# Face to face with the puffer



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Eeeeek! Oh, it's just a fish... Scared the shizzle outta me, for a minute!! 

Nice pic!


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I love puffers hehe excellent pic


----------



## saram521 (May 3, 2008)

That's a really cool pic! You must have an awesome camera


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 17, 2008)

Cool picture! thanks for sharing.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Great close up, I too love the puffers.


----------

